# aperta



## GamblingCamel

I know that_ apertar_ = to tighten/squeeze. However, _aperta_, as a noun, is not in the WR dictionary or in Aulete.



> From Fantasmâo's song, Gaiola.
> _Se os home aperta nao vai aguenta / Vai cair na gaiola_
> 
> My translation.
> _If your homies don't stand with you / You're going to prison._


Homie = Crowd of friends from the street, ghetto, hood, block.
Stand by =  To remain loyal to; aid or support.

In Lisboa, there's a powerful gang, _Os Aperta o Papo_ ("Os", because there are many members?).

Have I made a faulty jump from Lisbon to Brazil -- in translating "os home aperta" as "your homies"?
How's my translation of _aguenta_? (is it in singular for a grammatical reason or just because it's a song lyric?)


----------



## Carfer

Guess it means _'if the men press'. 'Home' _is_ 'homens' _in a corrupted form.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Guess it means _'if the men press'. 'Home' _is_ 'homens' _in a corrupted form.


Very interesting. "Home" was in quotes, so I thought it might have been adapted from US slang, especially since it's pop music. "Homens" never even occurred to me.
What is "os" referring to? Is it the direct object of the verb _apertar_? Who's squeezing whom?


----------



## Audie

Não há objeto direto explícito no verso. Implicitamente, o objeto direto (se é que que o verbo _apertar _aí é transitivo direto) seria _você/te_.

Se os _hômi (_te) aperta, (você) não vai agüentar

Se os _hômi _aperta (você), (você) não vai agüentar

No Brasil, coloquialmente, é cada vez mais comum misturar _você _com _te_.

E _"os" _seria talvez adjunto adnominal de _hômi/home_ (não tenho certeza disso, os afiados em sintaxe é que devem saber).


----------



## englishmania

Os ? The subject is _Os homens _(the men). It's not the direct object (aperta-_os_)
Is that BrPt or EuPt? That would change my interpretation.
I'd say it's Se os homens aperta(re)m, ... Se o homem aperta,...


Os Aperta o Papo is a gang that strangles its/their victims. 
In Portugal, we usually say "os" when talking about bands, for example, "os U2".
This gang is a group of people who strangle/who "apertam o papo". So they're "Os _aperta-o-papo_". Yes, they're more than one, that's why it's "Os". 


Edit: Oops, we posted at the same time.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you, Gals !! 
Here are all of the lyrics.   

My current idea for a translation:
_If the men squeeze you, you'll bend / And off to jail you go_

AGUENTAR: Ter resistência. _Cansado e sem dinheiro, não aguentava mais._
TO BEND: To yield under pressure.

Perhaps "men" refers to cops, and not to friends/homies.


----------



## englishmania

That's full of mistakes. For example, "Seu propio parceiro pode te entrega" is "Seu p*ró*prio parceiro pode te entrega*r*".   
[entregá] is how Brazilians pronounce "entregar".



At first I was confused because you put this sentence in Brazilian and "os aperta o papo" (EuPt) in the same thread....


----------



## Marzelo

GamblingCamel said:


> Perhaps "men" refers to cops, and not to friends/homies.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Minha versão inteligível para esses versos seria:

Se os homens apertarem o cerco
Você não vai aguentar a pressão (não vai conseguir escapar)
Eles vão te prender


----------



## Outsider

"If they [the men] press [you], [you]'ll break / You'll be put in jail."

The tone is colloquial. _Home_ is a colloquial form of _homem_, in this case acting as a plural, as often happens in colloquial Brazilian Portuguese. As is also common in colloquial BP, _aperta_ is to be understood as the plural _apertam_ (they press); so this is a verb, not a noun! _Os_, of course, is the definite article.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks everybody. Now that I understand the PT meaning, I can start working on a rhythmic, colloquial translation into EN.



Outsider said:


> "If they [the men] press [you], [you]'ll break / You'll be put in jail."



_Break_ is great. And it's figuratively in step with _press_.
I'm afraid that _squeeze + bend_ might be mixed metaphors, as squeezing, in a literal sense, doesn't usually cause bending. 
Maybe_ twist + bend _ is better. Or "they'll _press_, you'll _give_".


----------



## anaczz

Reforçando o que o Gambling suspeitou e o Marzelo confirmou,
"os home" (ou "os homi") é  a polícia.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Reforçando o que o Gambling suspeitou e o Marzelo confirmou,
> "os home" (ou "os homi") é  a polícia.


A new word! HOMI. That's slang for police, right? I'm presuming that it has nothing to do with "homie" in EN.

Does anybody know the history of HOME and HOMI? Recent? Post World War 2?
Are they ever used in a way similar to "The Man" in English? From Urban Dictionary.



> *The Man*	510 up, 160 down
> 
> 1. n. (derogatory, semi-proper) Term used to describe any class of people who wield power and are seen as oppressive. See also whitey, big brother, corporate america, the establishment.
> 2. n. (derogatory, proper) Term used to describe an individual who holds authority over another, such as an employment supervisor or police officer. See also, pig, asshole, nazi, fascist.
> 3. n. (military) Any superior officer who has authority to issue legal punishment. See also brass.
> 4. n. (complimentary) Term used to describe an individual who has achieved either a great accomplishment, or who is viewed as being an altogether good person. See also the bomb, the shit.
> 
> _Thank you, Marc._


----------



## anaczz

Não acredito que haja grande história por aí...
"os home" ou "os homi", são corruptelas de "os homens" sendo que "os homi" se aproxima mais da pronúncia usual, especialmente nos meios onde esses termos são usados.


----------



## Johannes

Or "they'll _press_, you'll _give_". 
They´ll squeeze you tight and you´ll end up inside ?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> Or "they'll _press_, you'll _give_".
> They´ll squeeze you tight and you´ll end up inside ?



Johannes, by "inside" are you referring to EN slang for "being in prison" ("on the inside"). I like it; it might work well as a song lyric.
"My husband is inside, he has been in there 7 years and may have until 2017 approx."



> TO GIVE
> a. To yield to physical force. He pinned me to the ground, looked right at me and asked, 'You give?'
> b. To collapse from force or pressure: The roof gave under the weight of the snow.
> c. To yield to change: Both sides will have to give on some issues.


----------



## anaczz

Não tinha visto a letra da música ainda.


> Seu próprio parceiro pode te "entregá"
> Vai cair na gaiola
> Se os "home"aperta não vai "aguentá"


Provavelmente ele quer dizer que se o parceiro for preso (cair na gaiola), a polícia (os home) vai pressioná-lo (apertar) e ele vai acabar por não resistir (não aguentar) e entregar outros companheiros (de crime ou seja lá o que for que eles façam) e estes também acabarão presos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Provavelmente ele quer dizer que se o parceiro for preso (cair na gaiola), a polícia (os home) vai pressioná-lo (apertar) e ele vai acabar por não resistir (não aguentar) e entregar outros companheiros (de crime ou seja lá o que for que eles façam) e estes também acabarão presos.


Should I interpret parceiro as "fellow gang member"? (Fellow = A person of equal rank, position, or background; a peer)
Or can it just refer to a male friend?
If he had said parceira, would that mean "girlfriend"?


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> Should I interpret parceiro as "fellow gang member"? (Fellow = A person of equal rank, position, or background; a peer) Yes, I think so.
> Or can it just refer to a male friend? Yes, but I bet in the 1st sense.*
> If he had said parceira, would that mean "girlfriend"? It should mean: a female fellow gang member or a girlfriend, depends on the context.



* geralmente "parceiro" subentende que há alguma atividade compartilhada; no caso de parceiros amorosos, a vida compartilhada.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> * geralmente "parceiro" subentende que há alguma atividade compartilhada.


In EN the slang word "homie" refers to friends who live in the "hood" together (who share common experiences, points of view), who are "brothas"). It does not imply that they're members of a gang. I'm wondering if parceiro has taken on that kind of meaning on the streets of Salvador and other Brazilian cities.

Thank you for all your help, Ana. I appreciate it.


----------



## MPA

GamblingCamel said:


> From Fantasmâo's song, Gaiola.
> Se os home aperta nao vai aguenta / Vai cair na gaiola


Assim como já foi dito, "home/homi/hômi" é uma corruptela de homem, mas não é só usado para policiais, pode ser qualquer ser humano do sexo masculino.
Nessa música, "apertar" significa pressionar, prender, intimidar.
Minha tentativa de tradução: If the cops terrorize you, you won't can bear it / You will go to the jail.





> In Lisboa, there's a powerful gang, _Os Aperta o Papo_ ("Os", because there are many members?).


Nesse caso, "aperta" seria quem aperta o papo (acho que ficou meio confuso ). Algo como "os apertadores de papo".

Anyway, posso ter só escrito besteiras dessa vez. xD


----------



## Johannes

MPA, permite me uma correção:
you won't can bear it  = you won´t be able to bear it , 
ja que "can" não pode ser posto no futuro ( verbo anómalo)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> MPA, permite me uma correção:
> you won't can bear it  = you won´t be able to bear it ,


Of course, in a song, "won't bear it" would be fine.


----------



## Johannes

_Of course, in a song, "won't bear it" would be fine._
Like wise: "can´t bear it" would be fine.
It is just that will and can don´t agree,


----------

